# besttips4ever.com - Winning Tips / Sure Bets



## WinningTips (Jan 3, 2015)

*Welcome

Our team of world-class betting experts is completely devoted to providing superior results to our customers . Our goal is to help you make money from sports betting. We provide daily betting tips for our satisfied customers. Check out our betting tips for today:*

*Our services:

Sure Tips
This is Bet of the day with maximum total odds 3.00. We offer you very detailed analyzed matches with very high percents of preformance.

High Odds Tips
Our experts offer you very detailed analyzed matches with Odds between 3.00 – 7.00 with a high percentage of preformance.

Extra High Odds Tips
Our experts offer you very detailed analyzed matches with extra high Odds 7.00+. Most of them are Treble combination.

What we can guarantee the site ? Profit guarantee:

- If you buy 1 day and if it is lost, you will get next day replacement for FREE.

- For 10 days package we guarantee at least 15 Units profit if not, you will get another 10 days for FREE.

- For 20 days package we guarantee at least 25 Units profit if not you will get another 20 days for FREE.

- For 30 days package we guarantee at least 50 Units profit if not you will get another 30 days for FREE.

December 2014 statistic Tips: 101 & Profit: +315 units & Roi: 143% & Av. Stake: 7.33 Units 
Sure Tips statistic 2014: +554 units & Roi: 127%
High odds tips statistic 2014:+586 units & Roi: 131%
Extra odds tips statistic 2014: +377 units & Roi: 146%
Total: +1517 units Profit & Roi: 132% & Av. Stake: 6.93 units









1. How and when do I receive tips?
Tips will be sent to the e-mail adress , also you will be notified at least min. 2 hours before start a tip being posted

2. How much I charge ?

1 day package Tips membership costs 5 EUR (for different types of tips) 

10 days package Tips membership costs 30 EUR (for different types of tips) 

20 days package Tips membership costs 40 EUR (for different types of tips) 

30 days package Tips membership costs 60 EUR (for different types of tips) 

2x30 days package Tips membership costs 90 EUR (Sure tips + High odds tips) 

3x30 days package Tips membership costs 120 EUR (ALL ACCESS EVERY TIPS)

Payment accepting:
- Paypal
- Skrill (Moneybookers)
- Paysafecard
*
*And most importantly we have verified .Tips are Verified by MyBigPartner verification services & BA Forum *


----------



## WinningTips (Jan 4, 2015)

*ACTIVE TIPS TODAY




*


----------



## WinningTips (Jan 6, 2015)

*ACTIVE TIPS 06.01.2015




*


----------



## WinningTips (Jan 10, 2015)

*ACTIVE FOOTBALL TIPS TODAY 10.01.15*

*



*


----------



## WinningTips (Feb 1, 2015)

*Active tips for Today:*


----------



## WinningTips (Feb 14, 2015)

*Dear new lower price than today for ALL TIPS*
*
SURE TIPS:
1 day package Tips membership costs 5 EUR 
10 days package Tips membership costs 25 EUR 
20 days package Tips membership costs 35 EUR 
30 days package Tips membership costs 45 EUR 
2x30 days package Tips (Sure tips + High odds tips) membership costs 60 EUR 
3x30 days package Tips (ALL ACCESS EVERY TIPS) membership costs 80 EUR

High Odds Tips: 
1 day package Tips membership costs 3 EUR 
10 days package Tips membership costs 15 EUR 
20 days package Tips membership costs 25 EUR 
30 days package Tips membership costs 35 EUR

Extra High Odds Tips:
1 day package Tips membership costs 3 EUR 
10 days package Tips membership costs 15 EUR 
20 days package Tips membership costs 25 EUR 
30 days package Tips membership costs 35 EUR

Special offer for you:

- If you buy 1 day and if it is lost, you will get next day replacement for FREE.

- For 10 days package we guarantee at least 20 Units profit if not, you will get another 10 days for FREE.

- For 20 days package we guarantee at least 30 Units profit if not you will get another 20 days for FREE.

- For 30 days package we guarantee at least 50 Units profit if not you will get another 30 days for FREE.

2×30 Package – 100 units guarantee (sure tips + high odds tips package)

3×30 Package – 160 units guarantee (All tips package ).Pay the price for two different Tips type and we give you the third one for totally FREE.

Payment accepting:
- Paypal
- Skrill (Moneybookers)
- Paysafecard




*


----------



## WinningTips (Feb 18, 2015)

*Champions League Tips*


----------



## WinningTips (Feb 21, 2015)

*Bundesliga & Premier League*
*Experts Tips Ready Today !!!*


----------



## MoneyWin (Apr 26, 2015)

*FREE VIP TODAY *

*----------------------------------------------------------------*
*SURE Tips 1 (Combo Bet - Treble) 26 Apr 2015, 14:00 CET & 14:30 CET & 15:00 CET*
*League:  France » Ligue 1 & Premier League &  Seria A*
*Match 1: St Etienne - Montpellier: Pick: St Etienne Or Draw (Double chance) (1.18) &*
*Match 2: Everton - Manchester United: Pick: Under 3,5 Goal Line (1.30) &*
*Match 3: Lazio - Chievo: Pick: Under 3,5 Goal Line (1.35) *
*Odds: 2.07*
*Stake: 10/10 Units*
*Bookmaker: Bet365*

*----------------------------------------------------------------*
*High Odds Tips 2 (Combo Bet - Double) 26 Apr 2015, 15:00 CET & 17:00 CET*
*League:  Seria A & France » Ligue 1 *
*Match 1: Parma - Palermo: Pick: Over 2,5 Goal Line (2.025) &*
*Match 2: Lens - Monaco: Pick: Monaco (1.70)*
*Odds: 3.44*
*Stake: 7/10 Units*
*Bookmaker: Bet365*

*IMPORTANT: odds are checked before 2 hours when they are sent to all customers .*






*Best Regards, Besttips4ever*


----------



## MoneyWin (Apr 27, 2015)

*FREE VIP:

----------------------------------------------------------------
SURE Tips 1 (Single) 27 Apr 2015, 19:00 CET 
League: Turkey » Super Lig  
Match: Besiktas - Kardemir Karabuk: 
Pick: Over 2,5 goals
Odds: 1.90
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Sbobet

Check other available tips for today in site:
SURE TIPS:
HIGH ODDS TIPS: 
EXTRA HIGH ODDS TIPS:

Regards, Besttips4ever*


----------



## Andy987 (May 12, 2015)

*Match: Besiktas - Kardemir Karabuk: 
Pick: Over 2,5 goals
Odds: 1.90*
*Good one ...Best luck for the odds *


----------

